# track layout software?



## bubbahotep7 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a shareware program that allows you to design your layout using different brands of track. Any recommendations?

I just ordered the tomy super international set, so I want to configure a layout for me an my boys. I built a table this past weekend (4'x8'), and if the kiddos seem to enjot it, I may build another table and get some more track. I checked out Braun's site, but want to play around with it while I wait for the set to arrive. Thanks.


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

Bubba,
Check this site out:http://www.slotcarmanager.de/en/all_frames_e.html
Another member here posted it awhile back and it will keep you busy for awhile!! Hope he doesn't mind?? Make sure to check-mark English and after you download what you want, when the Track Editor page comes up, go to bottom left hand corner click (Language)and check-mark inches!! Had a heck of a time figuring out mm and cm before I found this out!! Hope this helps out!!
TBro


----------



## bubbahotep7 (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool, got it. Thanks!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Bro-man44 said:


> Bubba,
> Check this site out:http://www.slotcarmanager.de/en/all_frames_e.html
> Another member here posted it awhile back and it will keep you busy for awhile!! Hope he doesn't mind?? Make sure to check-mark English and after you download what you want, when the Track Editor page comes up, go to bottom left hand corner click (Language)and check-mark inches!! Had a heck of a time figuring out mm and cm before I found this out!! Hope this helps out!!
> TBro


I tried it but could not get on with the fact the Tomy curves are not given their correct names. Also I would prefer a package that does not show the lane colors but has the pieces themselves color-coded (ie 6'' Red, 9'' Blue etc) so you can see at a glance what pieces you need next.


----------



## bubbahotep7 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, curves were a bit tricky at first...I assume curve 5 = 15" curve, etc, by looking at the track once I insert it. But, it's the only thing I have to use at this point, so don't really have a choice until I get the actual track set.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

so no 18''s ?


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

bubbahotep7 said:


> Yeah, curves were a bit tricky at first...I assume curve 5 = 15" curve, etc, by looking at the track once I insert it. But, it's the only thing I have to use at this point, so don't really have a choice until I get the actual track set.


Yes, Curve5=15" etc. I believe it has 3"-15" str. and 3"-15" curves. I did my whole layout I'm building(4-lane) with it on, the exact dimensions of my table(5x9) and it came within 3/4" of beginning piece and last piece!! Not bad!!And it gives you a pretty good length of each lane. I just think it is a slick little designer to work with, my opinion. You have to play with it(_snicker_)to get the hang of it. And no, it doesn't have 18" curves. Being able to show your over/unders and borders/fences is pretty slick too!


----------

